# Anyone have just one donkey?



## VerticallyChallenged (Mar 13, 2007)

I have wanted a donkey much of my life, and for the past 5 years, have been waiting for the right one, and right situation, to come along. There is a very reputable breeder here in my own town....I have heard nothing but GREAT things about them. But they won't sell me just one donkey.

I have pygmy goats and a miniature horse (in one paddock) and the big horses have their own space. I really would like to include a mini donkey in our family, and am looking around, have inquired about a couple, and continue to keep my eyes open. I am in the southern WI area.

Is this something I will probably see a lot of? That the mini donks need specifically their own kind for companionship? Most of the donkeys I have met during my lifetime have been single donkeys on their farm. I know it doesn't necessarily make it right or wrong....but if a donkey MUST have another for companionship it is going to be awhile yet so I can purchase two.

Just would like some input here!


----------



## minimule (Mar 13, 2007)

Kilroy has been the only donkey on our place since he arrived in '99. I did just bring in 2 jennys but he hates them. :no: He is a jack so I don't know if that would make a difference in how he "feels" about being the only one. He loves his mares and seems to be very content here.

I am trying to find the jennys a new home where they won't have to deal with his attitude or the horses. They seem to be afraid of the minis. These 2 are small standards.


----------



## luvmycritters (Mar 13, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Jasper is my only donkey, he seems content too - I dont even think he knows he is different from the horses. He is a real sweet boy and aside from having his feet done - an easy keeper.[/SIZE]

Lori

Jasper earlier this year with Tequla and Shadow.







Last year.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 13, 2007)

I started out with one lone donkey, for the first year. Everyone told me I needed another..so along came #2, then #3 and down the line :bgrin I did notice that with my one doneky she would hang out with my mini horses and seemed to be content, but when I got the second jenny~ they were inseperable form the moment they seen each other. I do think donkeys adjust to being a long donkey and will be Ok...but they really are herd animals and PREFER being with there own kind. I know of quit a few donkey breeders who will not sell just a lone donkey, so thats not really un- common. Lori, Jasper looks so cute



: . I just found some really cute pics of him playing in my pasture with Ella.



: Corinne


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 13, 2007)

I only had one for about a year. He and my Friesian, who were born the same year (she's a little older) are BEST friends, incredibly bonded. Then not too long ago I got a second mini donkey, who lives with the mini horses. So, while I have 2, they're still not together, they have their own friends. I think Karma (the second one) would like to hang out with Earl (the first), but Earl just prefers Radiance (Friesian).

Jessi


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 13, 2007)

my mini jennets run with my mini mares and they get along fine... however as said earlier, the donks do tend to hang out together and bond very tightly. one word of warning if you do end up getting a pair, make sure that if one is female and one is intact male that they are already well old enough to breed or you will still have to keep them separate...

one thing about having a single donkey with your horses is that they also tend to bond more tightly with their human



:

but fair warning, as also said earlier, even if you start with one... you will soon NEED #2, #3, etc. etc. they are like potato chips but way worse! i have 10 and would happily have 100 if i had the time they deserved...


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 14, 2007)

When I got my first Donk I was told by the person that sold him too me he needed a companion. They weren't Donkey people (they go to auctions all the time and resell...E'ore was sick and was in a lot of other horses the were going to the slaughter house. I really don't know how it came about that they got him but they did.

It didn't take long and I realized he wasn't as happy as I thought he could be...so the search was on for a girlfriend. Bunny and E'ores first meeting without a doubt said it all....Donkeys NEED to be with Donkeys for a more content life.

LOL..it won't be long and you'll get more if you start out with just one



:


----------



## Chico (Mar 14, 2007)

Our P.J., he's a little gelding, seemed fine with our two morgan mares. We did decide to get a second donkey however as we wanted him to have his own special friend when the horses were being riden and save one mares tail. He loved to pull on it! He loves his donkey buddy.



We love the new little guy, Mac, because he's just a darling. The boys are building a special donkey friendship and we're very glad to have both of them.

Chico


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 15, 2007)

Chico said:


> and save one mares tail. He loved to pull on it! He loves his donkey buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a donkey thing? I have a 2 year old Friesian, and her tail is soooo pathetic!!! It's nice a THICK but SHORT!!! Barely (if at all?) reaches her hocks, it's sooo sad! She and my donkey Earl are great buds and lived together, but I separated them the other day just to save her tail! I feel bad though... Radiance doesn't seem to mind, but Earl misses her....

Jessi


----------



## Chico (Mar 15, 2007)

Jessi,

Maybe on the donkey thing, I don't know. Our vet said it was a "baby" thing. Seriously, I think it's just so fun and swishy.



Our girl, Tara, loves P.J. but the tail thing bugged us people. P.J. always snuck in tail pulling when nobody was watching. Some days we had to seperate them for a bit just to break the cycle. Mac and P.J. poke each other, but as of yet no tail problems. Good luck! We did try that nasty no bite stuff with some positive results. Give it a go.

chico


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 16, 2007)

Chico said:


> Jessi,
> 
> Maybe on the donkey thing, I don't know. Our vet said it was a "baby" thing. Seriously, I think it's just so fun and swishy.
> 
> ...



fun and swishy... lol! maybe so!



What is the no bite stuff you tried? I heard bitter apple doesn't work well on equines?

Jessi


----------



## Shari (Mar 16, 2007)

Ella is the only Donkey we have. She was also raised with mini horses when she was a wee baby. So she has only known horses.

There is a Jenny standard up the road from us and she brays at night. She never answers back and I know she hears her.


----------



## Chico (Mar 16, 2007)

Jessi,

We tried an all natural bitter dog stuff on Tara's tail. (It's supposed to keep dogs from chewing on stuff.) I can't recall the name, but I can look in the barn tomorrow. We got it at PetCo I believe. The vet suggested this product to us. We only applied it to Tara's tail and not in rainy weather when it would just wash off. Like I said, it helped but it wasn't a cure.

chico


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 17, 2007)

Chico said:


> Jessi,
> 
> We tried an all natural bitter dog stuff on Tara's tail. (It's supposed to keep dogs from chewing on stuff.) I can't recall the name, but I can look in the barn tomorrow. We got it at PetCo I believe. The vet suggested this product to us. We only applied it to Tara's tail and not in rainy weather when it would just wash off. Like I said, it helped but it wasn't a cure.
> 
> chico


Thanks, Chico!





Jessi


----------



## Chico (Mar 17, 2007)

Jessi,

The product is called, "Bitter End". We bought a huge bottle thinking we might need it but in reality the small bottle would have been fine. Like I said, it helped, but it wasn't a cure. Let us know. Hope it helps!

chico


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 18, 2007)

Chico said:


> Jessi,
> 
> The product is called, "Bitter End". We bought a huge bottle thinking we might need it but in reality the small bottle would have been fine. Like I said, it helped, but it wasn't a cure. Let us know. Hope it helps!
> 
> chico


Thanks! I think I'll keep them living separate, but allow them turn out time together, and I can use that for their time together 

Jessi


----------



## tifflunn (Mar 18, 2007)

:bgrin We have one mini donkey Hershey- I really originally bought him as a buddy for my little colt- unfortunately my colt is to rough with him so we are now looking for a buddy for Hershey and another buddy for my colt  :bgrin


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies. I am glad to know that there are lots of donkeys out there living in one donkey homes. It's not like the donk would be alone at all.....

Well, I'm going to keep looking!


----------

